# Has the sinn 856 non-utc been a flop?



## lfmr76 (Sep 15, 2009)

Used to own 556 and really liked it. Now I'm thinking about getting back to the brand but I see very little photos or comments about the 856 non utc. It seems people either go for the 556a, which looks like the old 656 and it is brushed steel, for its versatility and price or go for the 856 utc if they want something that looks more "tool". I think I would go for a 856 if it were brushed steel as I think I would enjoy the 40mm, but not sure if the tegimented steel looks too "dead". The price makes me want to check it out in the flesh before buying.

what do think, is the 856 non utc stuck in limbo??


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Moved to our Sinn Forum, most likely the better place to ask.


----------



## ryasja2009 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd go for the 556a simply for the $700 price difference ... if I was to buy an 856 (which I did), I think the UTC version better justifies the price jump.

The finish of the teg steel is awesome, IMO it looks like Ti but doesn't scratch as easily. Mine is 5 yrs old and still looks new, seriously.

Also I beleive watchbuys offer a 2 day return policy if you are not satisfied w/ a purchase, although if you even try it on they will not take it back.


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

I think you're probably right. But when I go on watchbuys I do see that the non-utc is often sold out. So maybe it is just a flop among WIS. The dial of the non-utc just doesn't work. The slanted dial and extra writing "Made In Germany" make the watch awkward looking. The whole philosophy of Sinn from the beginning has been to keep it simple. The new owner is trying to make the company his own by making stupid little changes like a slanted date but it is not working.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sinn has a new owner?


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Sinn has a new owner?


I mean after Helmut Sinn sold the company.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

valmak said:


> I mean after Helmut Sinn sold the company.


That was 18 years ago (1994). At what point does he stop being the "new guy"?


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

My only dislike about the 856 non-UTC is the slanting date. Why can't they make date upright like the one in the Sinn 656?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

*Sinn 856 date window location and orientation*

Sinn 856 UTC








The date doesn't fit at "3" because there is a large numeral printed
on the dial at that location. The date window at "4" or "4:30" is
oriented radially rather than "horizontally" because that allows the
largest size window where you can see only one number. That is
geometry for you.

The Sinn656 orients the date window horizontally. The result is a
rather small date window, making the dial cleaner and the date
difficult to read.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Sinn 856 date window location and orientation*

As an owner of a wonderful 556a, the very next Sinn that I would and will consider is the 856 UTC.

The only thing that I don't like about it is the dehumidifying AR that makes me need to send it back to Germany for servicing.

I live near enough to the equator and still have AC. Even with my limited collection, I've never had an issue with fogging up. I'm not going to get into a situation that this is going to be a problem. Even in saturation diving, you have to rise slow enough that the temperature change won't be an issue.


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> That was 18 years ago (1994). At what point does he stop being the "new guy"?


when he stops doing a ****ty job?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

valmak said:


> when he stops doing a ****ty job?


Lol! I'll let him know you think so the next time I see him. ;-)


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

flame2000 said:


> My only dislike about the 856 non-UTC is the slanting date. Why can't they make date upright like the one in the Sinn 656?


I had the same question when I bought my 856 non-UTC (although technically Sinn calls this the 856 and the GMT version the 856 UTC). The "Made In Germany" marking is very small due to the larger diameter of the watch.

I loved the horizontal, unobtrusive date wheel on my 656 and thought I'd hate the 856, but I barely notice the difference now. The slant and the font being bigger does make it easier to just glance at the watch for the date. The larger size, the 2892-A2 movement, tegiment, Ar filling and CuSO4 capsule all outweighed the date display difference and I have not regretted getting the 856 for a second.


----------



## Turbo G (Jul 7, 2012)

I love my 856 as well! Subtle but beautiful. So much so that I am looking to add an EZM3 to my growing Sinn family...


----------



## Darkglobe (Jul 26, 2012)

I too wasn't sure about the date window, but realized that with it canted off sideways and somewhat disguised next to the 4 O'clock chapter mark makes it even cleaner than having it at 3 or making it horizontal. I *really* like this config, in fact, a great deal more than even the 656 which is what I originally set out to buy with its straightened out date.

If I want a watch with a cluttered face and HUGE date window, I gab a TAG, otherwise, the 856 is (in my opinion) meant to be a very clean, completely uncluttered, easy to read tool watch. The only way to make it cleaner would be to leave the date completely off it, but I like to have the date available.

The "Made in Germany" at 6 is tiny, helps balance out the watch name at 12.

I'm sure most people go for the GMT / UTC version when seeing both side by each, but those who like / want / require a clear watch without all the clutter and complications, I think the 856 hits the mark very well and therefore has it's rightful place in the lineup.

Check it out in person, I'm still unable to get / see a photo that does the watch justice. Here's a pic of mine on my *huge* 6" wrists:


----------

